# Green Rhino?



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

They were talking about this supplement on the Back to the Bullies radio show. I curious to know what's in this stuff and if anyone has actually used it...

Green Rhino Power 16.oz Bottle & 16.oz Bottle of Maintenace Formula - Green Rhino Power


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i dunno what that stuff is.. but in the first paragraph it says its great to give to pregnant females
and the second paragraph says not to in big, bold letters.
wassup wit dat????


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ooooh its like... extra or something. i see now bahaha


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i think good food, and minor supplements should be alot cheaper and healthier in the long run


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not looking into it for my own animals, but I am curious about the product. I should have said that earlier :roll::roll: haha


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

It looks ok but I don't think it's worth the price. Seems like an outrageous price.


----------



## JasmineDaisy (Sep 21, 2010)

*Green Rhino*

Yes, GRP is VERY VERY expensive but, if you are looking to add size to your pit, ths stuff is INCREDIBLE....my ex & I owned( & still co-own 4 beautiful pits) & we had our eldest on it for a month....she gained healthy but noticeable muscle & looked show-dog all the way:clap: in a super short amount of time (I noticed gains in under a week!!)....The only 2 downfalls I think, are the following:

Price....not many of us can afford it: plain and simple(it's nearly $100 per bottle...If you use autoship however, the price is cut in half...worth considering I suppose)....

Maintenance: Yes, your dog will get HUGE off this stuff in a very short time period, but if without their maintenance formula(used after 30 days), your pit will not retain its size...& the maintenance formula is even more expensive!! WHOA!!!

And that's my 2 cents


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

get huge,
what I need to get huge won't.
what I want to get huge is my bank account.
I've got no use for A vietnamese pot bellied pit bull.
I've had pits for a long time.
I know conditioning is key,which includes diet and excercise.
that stuff,I would think is geared for the Bully as people with pits know that you want to rip them.
in beer and muscle terms,
pits,you adorn them and they look best in 6 packs,nice,lean sexy
the bully,they are the keg,rolls around the middle,big and heavy,or HUGE.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

JasmineDaisy said:


> Yes, GRP is VERY VERY expensive but, if you are looking to add size to your pit, ths stuff is INCREDIBLE....my ex & I owned( & still co-own 4 beautiful pits) & we had our eldest on it for a month....she gained healthy but noticeable muscle & looked show-dog all the way:clap: in a super short amount of time (I noticed gains in under a week!!)....The only 2 downfalls I think, are the following:
> 
> Price....not many of us can afford it: plain and simple(it's nearly $100 per bottle...If you use autoship however, the price is cut in half...worth considering I suppose)....
> 
> ...


ZOMG I'll take ten! There is no way of getting "huge" with muscle in that space of time (why you would want anyway to is beyond me) even if you're shooting up your dog full of anabolic steroids. If you saw weight gain, this stuff is probably making your dogs retain fluid.

Lets see some before and after pics.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The link wouldn't open for me so I don't know what it is exactly.

I think a ,lot of people *over* supplement their dogs especially when looking for something to "make" them into what the person is looking for more so then what their genetics are going to allow for... For example: to bulk them up, try to get better muscle tone etc without looking at what overall health benefits, the dogs genetics or possible long term effects.

Supplements for dogs are regulated it seems even less then those for humans which is a bit scary if you ask me.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> The link wouldn't open for me so I don't know what it is exactly.
> 
> I think a ,lot of people *over* supplement their dogs especially when looking for something to "make" them into what the person is looking for more so then what their genetics are going to allow for... For example: to bulk them up, try to get better muscle tone etc without looking at what overall health benefits, the dogs genetics or possible long term effects.
> 
> Supplements for dogs are regulated it seems even less then those for humans which is a bit scary if you ask me.


they have a new site GREEN RHINO POWER SUPER SUPPLEMENTS/VITAMINS: BULK UP YOUR DOGS WITH THIS PRODUCT

i looked at those before & after photos and those dogs look healthier before. it looks like the dogs all just got fat after taking it. i guess i just don't understand the point in doing this. poor pups.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

agreed, they just look like it made them fat =X


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> get huge,
> what I need to get huge won't.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: LMAO!!!!!


----------

